# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  اشتراكات المنبر

## مريخابى واعتز

*الاحبه اعضاء ومنسوبى منبر مريخاب اون لاين المحترمين 
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
ايمانا منا بالدور المتعاظم الذى ظل يقوم به المنبر لخدمة الاعضاء وتوفير 
الجو الملائم والمناسب لتوصيل اخبار المعشوق الاول والاخير المريخ اولا باول 
وخلق جو من التواصل والتوادد بين الاعضاء ومعرفة بعضهم ببعض وربط 
اواصر المحبه والتواصل بينهم وتجسيد مبدأ نحن فى المريخ اخوه نعشق النجم ونهوى 
انطلاقا من كل تلك المبادىء والمعانى الساميه التى ربطتنا بكم وبالعشق السرمدى 
للكيان المريخ كان وجود هذا المنبر وغيره من منابر الزعيم 
كلها صبت فى مصب واحد المريخ اولا واخيرا 
 هذا المنبر ولد عملاقا وسيظل ان شاء الله 
ولادة هذا المنبر كانت على يد اشخاص حملوا على عاتقهم هم المريخ وهم من ينتمون اليه 
فكان هذا المنبر وكنتم انتم اولاده الشرعيين 
من هنا ومن هذا المنطلق احى كل من ساهم بفكره وماله وقلمه حتى راى هذا المنبر النور 
التحيه لهم مثنى وثلاث ورباع على ماقدموه وما ظلوا يقدمون لنهضة هذا الصرح الشامخ 
سادتى 
ان هذا المنبر ما كان ليرى النور لولا الجهود المضنيه التى قام بها من اسسوه 
كرسوا وقتهم وانفقوا من اموالهم واموال اولادهم وجئنا نحن ووجدنا كل شىء جاهز 
فقط كان علينا قطف الثمار 
ان للمنبر التزامات كثيره تحتاج الى المال عصب كل شىء 
وبدونه لا يمكن لاى شىء ان يتم 
وهنا فى هذا المنبر كانت سنة الاشتراكات حتى تغطى منصرفات والتزمات المنبر 
ولكن بكل اسف انحصرت هذه الاشتراكات فى اشخاص بعينهم احبوا المنبر واعضاءه 
وحملوا على عاتقهم استمرار مسيرة المنبر الى اخر رمق من حياتهم 
مريخاب خُلّص اقتطعوا من قوت ابنائهم وساهموا فى استمرار وجود هذا المنبر الى يومنا هذا 
ولكن يقينى ان اليد الواحده لن تظل تصفق طويلا ولكل بدايه نهايه ومن يدعم اليوم 
قد لا يدعم غدا وهذا من حقه 
كلنا يعلم ان اعضاء المنبر بالمئات ولكن الايجابيون يعدون باصابع الايدى فقط 
فهل هذا يشرفكم احبتى ؟؟
ان المنبر قادم على تحديات كثيره اولا تجديد اشتراك الموقع 
وغير ذلك من المهام المتوقع القيام بها على شاكلة تغطية معسكرى القاهره والدوحه 
وماننشده من تميز لا يحدث مالم يلتزم الجميع بالاشتراكات الشهريه وكل عضو على حسب استطاعته 
لا اريد ان اثقل عليكم ولكنى اقول شيئا واحدا يجب علينا الا نغفله وهو 
استمرارية المنبر ووجوده فى الواقع يعتمد اعتمادا كليا على اشتراكاتكم 
فلا فائده من عضو متخاذل او جبان 
هذه دعوه لكل عضو لكى يدلى بدلوه فى هذا الشأن 
واتمنى ان يكون الجميع على موعد لتصحيح المسار والالتزام بدفع الاشتراكات  حتى تستمر المسيره 
والله الموفق 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اتمنى من الاخ احمد جعفر مشكورا ان يمدنا بالاحصائيات 
لا لكى يفخر اليعض او يمتن ولكن من اجل ان يعلم الجميع مدى التقصير 
من جانب الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*دا الكلام الصاح ان قلت اعملو صندوق خيرى بأسم منبر مريخاب اولاين به تتسدد كافه الاحتياجات ومساعده المرضى اعملو رقم مخصص لتحويل الرصيد من جنيه الى الف حسب الاستطاعه ولو الواحد يومى رسل جنيه فقط لا يؤثر عليه وفى نفس الوقت يكون ساهم فى بناء هذا الصرح والرقم يكون من اداره المنبر وياريت لا تتأخر هذه الفكره والله كنت احلم بصندوق منبر مريخاب شكراً جزيلا لك مريخابى واعتز يا ريت الحلم يبقى حقيقه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

دا الكلام الصاح ان قلت اعملو صندوق خيرى بأسم منبر مريخاب اولاين به تتسدد كافه الاحتياجات ومساعده المرضى اعملو رقم مخصص لتحويل الرصيد من جنيه الى الف حسب الاستطاعه ولو الواحد يومى رسل جنيه فقط لا يؤثر عليه وفى نفس الوقت يكون ساهم فى بناء هذا الصرح والرقم يكون من اداره المنبر وياريت لا تتأخر هذه الفكره والله كنت احلم بصندوق منبر مريخاب شكراً جزيلا لك مريخابى واعتز يا ريت الحلم يبقى حقيقه



**************
الحبيب عاطف 
المنبر مواجه بتحديات كثيره 
اولها دفع رسوم الموقع 
وهناك امل وتطلعات كثيره للمنبر 
كون ان هذا المنبر له تطلعات كبيره ليكون استثنائيا 
وغير كل المنتديات ومتفردا عنها ولن نقبل اقل من ذلك
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​طيب ورونا نساهم كيف 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*من المخجل جدا ان يكون عدد الاعضاء بالمئات 
ومن يدفع الاشتراكات لا يتعدى العُشر فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

​طيب ورونا نساهم كيف 



********
الاخ عاطف بامكانك الاتصال على الحبيب احمد جعفر 
على رقم التلفون 0129766744 وسيوافيك بالطريقه التى تسدد بها اشتراكك
مشكور على الاهتمام ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كما هو متوقع فقد احجم الجميع عن المشاركه لان موضوع البوست يهم المصلحه العامه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام سليم جدا ياحبيبنا مريخابي واعتز
ونتمنى من الحبيب الهميم أحمد جعفر ان يورد إحصائية بكشف المسددين والمتبقي على كل عضو
معليش مهمة عسيرة ياهندسة بس انت قدها وقدود
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*نحن فى انتظار الكشف ولن نقصر بإذن الله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

صلاح الدين الجيلانى 100 ريال بتاريخ 31-5-2015
******************
ياحبيب دى محولا من عندى انا عن طريق الاخ صلاح الجيلانى 
الزهايمر بدا عندك من بدرى 
كُر على ياود امى ماكت شديد ونصحيح الصابك شنو 
الا امش افتش ليك الكتاب يمكن تكون عين ولا عمل 
ولا امكن تكون دى عينى انا 



اعلق ولا مافي داعي ؟؟
المهم انتوا عارفين انا داير اقول شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اعلق ولا مافي داعي ؟؟
المهم انتوا عارفين انا داير اقول شنو



*************
لا لا علق ساكت 
انا عارف لسانك متبرى منك
                        	*

----------

